# Parking at fish ladder park



## Splicer (Jan 14, 2004)

+1 that would never happen unless you can see them on thier pc from the river


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> Trout King, I just read the last line in your signature. You REALLLLY need to get out of the river more often. I might suggest a new girl friend???
> 
> 
> forget that! I just looked at your gallery. Get the heck out of the river!!!!!!


Thanks for giving me a laugh. Needed it with all the schoolwork piling up. I fish about 5 times a week. So i probably should get out of the river.


----------

